# Visa



## Njn (May 30, 2017)

Hi i just completed my master degree from university of wollongong on public helath. My visa is about to expire on august . I ma confused wjat should i do next. Is there any professional course related to this subject by which i can file permanent reaodent. Or should i stay in tr. please help me i would be thankful. Thankyou.


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

If you really want to extend your stay in Australia I advice you to process you visa extension application before your visa expires.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Njn said:


> Hi i just completed my master degree from university of wollongong on public helath. My visa is about to expire on august . I ma confused wjat should i do next. Is there any professional course related to this subject by which i can file permanent reaodent. Or should i stay in tr. please help me i would be thankful. Thankyou.


You will probably get more responses if you post your question in the Immigration & Visa Section


----------

